# How long will it take to develop my upper body?



## emt786 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I've posted here before about passing a lift test for an ambulance company. Its been over a year and I still haven't tried the test again. I think I'm almost ready, I did another ride along and was able to lift an EMT that weighed 175 lbs with another EMT at the other end of the stretcher. 

My only problem and concern is the part of the lift test in which you have to lift 120lbs up and down a three steps, three times. 

I really don't have much upper body strenght, I'm thinking about just spending some money and getting a personal trainer, but was wondering if anyone know approximately how long it should take until i'm ready for this thing...any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## indyingdays07 (Jun 9, 2009)

*building*

My advice would be to relax and prepare.  Don’t stress out about the test just hit the gym and prepare.  Most of your muscle mass is in your legs especially when you lift, you want to lift with your legs not your upper body.  If you research online you can find some great exercises to work out your legs and the specific muscles you use to lift like in the situation of lifting a stretcher.  I would recommend leg press and squats but like I said you can find tons of exercises online personal trainers are a waist of money.


----------



## swindlman (Jun 9, 2009)

I would just recomend every morning after you roll out of bed do push ups and in a few weeks you will notice a difference, in fact you can do this program: http://hundredpushups.com/index.html and you will notice results in no time. and also do the squats because indyingdays07 is right, lift with your legs


----------



## marineman (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree with the squats but also work on deadlifts, they mimic the motion of lifting a cot or board up to waist height almost perfectly.


----------



## emt786 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys!

I have another question...when lifting a stair chair, how is that using your legs, I always assumed that was mostly your upper body in effect...


----------



## compora19 (Jun 10, 2009)

deadlift is the perfect lift to make life in EMS easier, although... i would never recommend it to a beginner, form is CRUCIAL in the deadlift...when i first started and had no training on the lift, i damaged my sciactic nerve from improper form and was out for 4 weeks. At least watch "rippetoe" videos on youtube.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Jun 10, 2009)

emt786 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys!
> 
> I have another question...when lifting a stair chair, how is that using your legs, I always assumed that was mostly your upper body in effect...


 
Aw, hon, you really do need a trainer for strength training. I would also advise you to get with a physical therapist on proper pt lifting techniques. They can show you how to lift pts properly in unorthodox situations/positions that trainers might not be familiar with. Otherwise you risk injuring yourself, getting placed on disability, and getting addicted to oxycontin. 

Please understand I am in no way talking down to you. Not in any shape, form, or fashion. But you never lift anything with your upper body. You always lift with your legs, and your legs only. Get with a trainer for a workout regimen, and get with a RPT (or at least a LPTA) on how to properly lift pts in weird positions.


----------



## emt786 (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks guys...I really need to pass this physical, this job is my only hope, I'm having such a hard time finding anything else...:sad:


----------



## fit4duty (Jun 16, 2009)

if you are truly serious shoot me a pm.


----------



## Delando (Sep 19, 2009)

The folks about are right about doing squats(do leg press may help ur reduce injury to ur knees, never go lower than perpendicular in your knee joints)

It also sounds like ur getting some pain in your arms/fingers when your lifting. if that's the case, use light weights (8lb-10lb) to tone your wrists and shoulder joints. Boat rowl excercise will help. Shoulder shruggs with 30-35lb, tone your traps. 

hope that helps


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Sep 19, 2009)

swindlman said:


> I would just recomend every morning after you roll out of bed do push ups and in a few weeks you will notice a difference, in fact you can do this program: http://hundredpushups.com/index.html and you will notice results in no time. and also do the squats because indyingdays07 is right, lift with your legs



Definitely agree about this program. It's quite motivating and you could easily modify it to do squats too.


----------



## dragonjbynight (Sep 22, 2009)

Aerin-Sol said:


> Definitely agree about this program. It's quite motivating and you could easily modify it to do squats too.



Hard to imagine having an issue with lifting 120....guess I take for granted that I can do that without much of an issue. THat program is great!, might add some of that into my routine! 

heres one way to practice deadlifting at home easily, fill a five gallon bucket with water and practice lifting it chest height. This will use your legs and arms together to get it done. While this is only approx 40lbs, its ungainly and It should help with your technique. Also add some wall sits into your daily ritual, place your back against the wall and your legs at a 90 degree angle....it burns like crazy, but will help build your leg muscles.

Everyones comments about lifting with your legs is exactly right....

....my two cents anyways


----------

